# probotix table



## david clark (May 21, 2010)

I will be ordering a Probotix Meteor shortly, and am contemplating a base for it - - I plan on having both the dovetail attachment and the rotary axis. Would appreciate any input I can get from users who have crossed this bridge.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

The simplest solution I've come up with after three attempts is four cedar 4x4s and 10 inch wide plywood stretchers to connect them, followed by a shelf on top of the stretchers to help keep it square. The end brackets of the Meteor have 2 holes 1/4" above the bottom edge and I simply screwed them into a 1/2" x 1/2" rabbet I cut on the top of the posts. I now have a tool chest mounted on that shelf which comes in very handy to hold accessories (bits and wrenches for the router/spindle, jaws and tools that came with my rotary axis, etc.).

Outside corner to outside corner the base measures 33.5625" x 61.5". I put locking casters on mine but you could opt for just chamfering the bottom edge of the posts. Height is up to you. 

4D


----------



## david clark (May 21, 2010)

4D thinker; where do you have your controller, computer, keyboard and monitor? Also, do you have a source for collets, and cutters? As I live in Kansas City, I would like to come to Manhattan to visit your classroom. Do you allow that type of thing? If so, I think it would be very helpful for me to see your machines, and soak up some of the knowledge that you have regarding the probotix tools. Please let me know if I could do that. I have a steady stream of ideas and questions, but they come and go, guess I'll have to start writing them down. : )


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

David,

For my personal Meteor shown in the photo above I have the PC and controller on a re-purposed microwave cart just to the left in that shot. Follow the wire bundle. I keep all my accessories in a tool chest mounted on the shelf shown, or at a bench behind where I was standing when I took that shot. 
For the two Probotix CNCs we have in the university shop I've had my students design and build carts with a drawer to hold the related accessories. PC and controller on a shelf just below the top, and monitor on a post where it can swing around easily. 

You are welcome to visit K-State to see our new shop space (fabrication lab) and CNC setup. It is early in the semester and not much is going on right now. I'm in the building MWF and free between 10:30 and 12:30,or after 3:00. Let me know when you want to come and I can meet you to show you around. 

4D


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

4DThinker said:


> David,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's early, and I had forgotten that there's a Manhattan, Kansas for a bit. I was going to say that would be a heck of a drive from Kansas City.:smile:


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

CNC's are interesting, then probotix site link is this one. N 

PROBOTIX METEOR CNC ROUTER


----------



## jpbldr (Feb 17, 2018)

4D,

I have a Comet on order and have been looking for table ideas. Yours looks great, simple and straightforward. 

Do you find any issues with an uneven floor causing the table to twist, and transferring that to the router table surface?

And, are the tops of the posts simply located by the base of the machine? Or more stretchers under there that are not seen?

I've read many of your posts on the Probotix machines. Thanks for the great info!!

Brian


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Brian,

The room I have that CNC in has a flat floor. Not perfectly level, but flat. As such I have no twist or warping transferring up to the CNC bed from the leg casters. If you think you'll have an uneven floor then swap the casters out for leveling feet. 

The only stretchers between post are 10" wide plywood you can see in the image. The CNC frame itself fixes the post tops in place.

4D


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

The stands that Probotix sells are great stands, but expensive. 4d's design is pretty darn good, and practical. I would think you could even use PT 4 x 4's too. This type of stand would be a whole lot cheaper and you could add a few "convenience" features of your liking before, during, and after construction.

Len told me that these machines are made rigid enough to be used at any angle, level floor or not. The frame and the gantry are the same no matter how they set.


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

I modeled mine after 4d's table


----------



## jpbldr (Feb 17, 2018)

Edison... Thanks for showing another example.

How long are the leads between the machine and the PC/controller?

Brian


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

There are 6ft of cables between my Meteor and my controller. 

4D


----------



## copythat (Oct 16, 2016)

4DThinker said:


> Brian,
> 
> The room I have that CNC in has a flat floor. Not perfectly level, but flat. As such I have no twist or warping transferring up to the CNC bed from the leg casters. If you think you'll have an uneven floor then swap the casters out for leveling feet.
> 
> ...


Here is an alternative to ditching casters for leveling feet:










I ordered a set for my Legacy Maverick because I don't want it to be completely immobile and I know my shop floor is far from perfect.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Interesting find, Copythat. Thanks for posting it.

4D


----------

